# Google drive et fichier



## Pierrot911 (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Savez vous si il est possible de copier un dossier de Google drive vers fichier qui se mette à jour sur les 2 plateformes lorsqu’il y’a une mise à jour dans l’un ou dans l’autre 

Merci


----------

